# Show off your accessories!



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

So, we have a "show us your stash", "show your recent purchase", "what did you smoke today?" So why not a place to show off your accessories, new purchases, cutters, lighters, nub tools, ash trays etc. I did a quick search and didn't find any comprehensive spot so I thought I'd create this.

Here is my stuff.

Stinky Ashtray









My cutters, lighters, butane and the empty cigar box I keep them in. Everything is basically no name except the Ronson Jetlite and the Palio cutter. 









My Whynter Cigar Cooler









And the bar. What's a good smoke without a good drink?!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> So, we have a "show us your stash", "show your recent purchase", "what did you smoke today?" So why not a place to show off your accessories, new purchases, cutters, lighters, nub tools, ash trays etc. I did a quick search and didn't find any comprehensive spot so I thought I'd create this.
> 
> Here is my stuff.
> 
> ...


Looks great, but um, I don't see any cigars in that cooler! oke:


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I have 14 in the bottom drawer 9 in the top drawer and 3 special guys on the middle shelf. Have three fivers on the way and a blind sampler coming as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> I have 14 in the bottom drawer 9 in the top drawer and 3 special guys on the middle shelf. Have three fivers on the way and a blind sampler coming as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What fivers did you pick up?


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tatuaje tattoo off Cbid, las Calaveras from here and a sampler from here (not really a fiver I guess). Can't remember what's in the sampler atm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Post up your accessories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm hoping some people also have some cool vintage ashtrays, old humidors and stuff like that. I had some cool ash trays I picked up at some antique shops but have no idea what happened to them. Hopefully I'll find them soon.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

@CraigT78 some of my deliveries arrived. Filling the Whynter up slowly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well alright. Here are my accessories! First up is my humidor that my wife found for me on a facebook garage sale. I was in the Navy so she thought I would like the nautical theme (she was right).







Here is my cheap humidor that the guys smoke from on poker night and an acrylic jar because it looks cool.







My wife's flavored cigars and my overflow.







My ashtray and cutter







Some art for the cave







And finally an Air Genius 5 to keep the room fresh after a smoke!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

CraigT78 said:


> Well alright. Here are my accessories! First up is my humidor that my wife found for me on a facebook garage sale. I was in the Navy so she thought I would like the nautical theme (she was right).
> View attachment 53172
> 
> Here is my cheap humidor that the guys smoke from on poker night and an acrylic jar because it looks cool.
> ...


Looks awesome! That humidor looks real nice. That wood ashtray is pretty sweet too. Intersting that I don't see more about macanudo around here. I have never smoked one but They are all over the B&Ms. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Here are most of mine. Nothing particularly special.

Herfadors:









Cutters:









Lighters:









Draw tools:









One of my ashtrays, probably my favorite due to the accessory tray:


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

That ash tray is awesome!

Did you make those draw tools? Or did you purchase? I want to get something like those.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

quazy50 said:


> That ash tray is awesome!
> 
> Did you make those draw tools? Or did you purchase? I want to get something like those.


Draw tools were purchased. The wood was from Hekthor Wiebe, you can find him on Instagram @HWiebe. The metal one was purchased from a member here, though he disappeared a few years ago.


----------



## CD_Stogie67 (Jul 3, 2015)

My Arturo Fuentes Hemingway Box used as storage for my lighters, cutters, and cigar stub. 
Here are pics of my box, cigar stub, and ash tray.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

CD_Stogie67 said:


> View attachment 53178
> View attachment 53179
> View attachment 53180
> My Arturo Fuentes Hemingway Box used as storage for my lighters, cutters, and cigar stub.
> Here are pics of my box, cigar stub, and ash tray.


Thanks for posting! That cigar stub... I'm interested, where did you get that? Would be a handy Nub tool rather than stabbing a tooth pic in my smoke.


----------



## CD_Stogie67 (Jul 3, 2015)

Don't think they sell it anymore. I've had it for a few years and was looking for another one for my cousin and no luck. Try googling Cigar Stub which is what it was called and came in blAck, silver, and gunmetal. I love it cause I always smoke my stogies down to the end.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Simple and small survival kit is everything to my name. Nothing really exciting to write home about, but I'm still very, very new to the hobby. The cutter and lighter just landed on my doorstep Wed, and I was very excited. I really need to stop playing with the cutters though, but then again that's pretty much exactly why I bought them.

Either way, looks like Xikar has me in their pocket for the time being.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Negatron said:


> View attachment 53193
> 
> 
> Simple and small survival kit is everything to my name. Nothing really exciting to write home about, but I'm still very, very new to the hobby. The cutter and lighter just landed on my doorstep Wed, and I was very excited. I really need to stop playing with the cutters though, but then again that's pretty much exactly why I bought them.
> ...


Very nice. It is a process! have to learn what you like and what works for you. Just like the cigars. I've always wanted a xikar cutter. I should get a travel humi but a little Tupperware works well for me when I go places.

Thanks for sharing! I think I like the accessory things as much as the cigar hunt!


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

AS you can Imagine my opinion may be a little biased. What I have at home in my humidor at home(not pictured) is my Trezo black and my Xi3 Titanium Black. In my pocket on a daily basis is my old relic of a lighter, the Flintfire II, which I see Ninja has one too!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

XIKAR_Ken said:


> AS you can Imagine my opinion may be a little biased. What I have at home in my humidor at home(not pictured) is my Trezo black and my Xi3 Titanium Black. In my pocket on a daily basis is my old relic of a lighter, the Flintfire II, which I see Ninja has one too!
> 
> View attachment 53195


I have the Flintfire I, I think! Love it, one of the slickest looking lighters you guys have made.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

would be nice if we brought them back..................


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

I like the look of that lighter. I want to get a nice soft flame lighter when I have more funds. Thanks for sharing @XIKAR_Ken!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

No one has any more accessories? There has to be people on here with unique humis, or ashtrays. Vintage stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I only have cheap lighters and cutters nothing over the top hence why i havent posted


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

quazy50 said:


> No one has any more accessories? There has to be people on here with unique humis, or ashtrays. Vintage stuff?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a five finger zip-loc bag? It appears to be vintage....:laugh:


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> I have a five finger zip-loc bag? It appears to be vintage....:laugh:


Woah woah, hold up, like an original patent model? Are we talking press and seal or zip tops? Do you know what year or model it is? Whats the condition? We need pictures


----------



## Brando (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, this thread makes me feel so "noob"! Great pictures, I think I'll start hitting up antique stores for ash trays and other cool items.

As for my accessories, I finally purchased a real cigar cutter, I've been using the cheap giveaways for years...

My new cutter is from Amazon, Alaska Bear, modestly priced at $11.90, it is an Amazon best seller, averaging 4.7 out of five stars for reviews. I'm really pleased with this stainless steel guillotine contraption, it's nice to finally have a good cut!


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice! We all have to start somewhere right? None of my things are particularly expensive, except the Palio cutter. I love old ash trays. I plan on getting more from antique stores as well.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Nothing fancy but it all gets the job done


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

My modest collection.


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Call me utilitarian, I have 1 cutter, 3 lighters and an ashtray. I obviously need to do a better job of acquiring accessories.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

ForceofWill said:


> My modest collection.
> 
> View attachment 53282
> 
> View attachment 53283


Very nice Humidor. I really love the look of that.



Carolus Rex said:


> Call me utilitarian, I have 1 cutter, 3 lighters and an ashtray. I obviously need to do a better job of acquiring accessories.


Hah, truthfully I have so many cutters because I would travel somewhere and forget a cutter, So I'd buy another hah.


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

I apologize in advance for not cleaning my ashtray as I am currently working on filling it at the moment. The accessory holder is a massive plus. I have to say the construction has held up wonderfully being exposed to all forms of weather including this week of 100 degree Texas summer days.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

Added this guy to the mix










It'll come in hand on my ride to Sturgis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

there are 7 available now on ebay for $70 "XiKAR 594BW FlintFire II Basket Weave Lighter NIB"


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

JDom58 said:


> there are 7 available now on ebay for $70 "XiKAR 594BW FlintFire II Basket Weave Lighter NIB"





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I have the Flintfire I, I think! Love it, one of the slickest looking lighters you guys have made.


We are actually bringing it back! Maybe Ninja will be awesome and post the link to the Halfwheel article I sent him. The article shows off our new product that are all coming soon!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aw yisssss....

http://halfwheel.com/ipcpr-2015-xik...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on a IM Corona Double Corona in flat black/gold. Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## ticitme (Sep 16, 2015)

Ignore the background stuff as I am trying to get out of work and get myself home!


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

ticitme said:


> Ignore the background stuff as I am trying to get out of work and get myself home!
> View attachment 54248


Glad to see the Volta in the back there! How is that one working out for you. It is beast, right?

Ken
XIKAR, Inc
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## ticitme (Sep 16, 2015)

Best lighter ever! Couldn't ask for anything more... Except maybe self filling... lol

To be honest, I would throw out all my other lighters if I had another one for home...... Well, I guess I would need one for road trips too.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

So I added two new accessories today! Beer tap cigar boxes! I was looking for a way to display my beer taps in the man cave that aren't in use. Sure beats a 2x4!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

CraigT78 said:


> So I added two new accessories today! Beer tap cigar boxes! I was looking for a way to display my beer taps in the man cave that aren't in use. Sure beats a 2x4!
> 
> View attachment 55594
> 
> ...


AWESOME! That looks pretty cool


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

CraigT78 said:


> So I added two new accessories today! Beer tap cigar boxes! I was looking for a way to display my beer taps in the man cave that aren't in use. Sure beats a 2x4!
> 
> View attachment 55594
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Craig!


----------



## Brando (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been away from this site too long. I just got this today from Amazon. It is a Drymist Humidor Tube. I just placed in a small humidor, we'll see how it goes.

Amazon link


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I've been looking for a large, unique and attractive ashtray for months. This one caught my eye and I had to have it. It's 9.5"x7.5"x1.25". The trim is what drew me in.

View attachment 67137


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Rondo said:


> I've been looking for a large, unique and attractive ashtray for months. This one caught my eye and I had to have it. It's 9.5"x7.5"x1.25". The trim is what drew me in.
> 
> View attachment 67137


That's a beauty! Nice pick up.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> This one caught my eye and I had to have it. The trim is what drew me in.
> 
> View attachment 67137


 @Rondo. .. Try to keep it pg would ya. .

(Sorry mods. Read this last night. I tried not to go there, but it was like a hanging curve. I'm weak)


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I've been looking for a large, unique and attractive ashtray for months. This one caught my eye and I had to have it. It's 9.5"x7.5"x1.25". The trim is what drew me in.
> 
> View attachment 67137


Love this, proper right there. Been looking for a nice ashtray and something like you mentioned, Ill continue my search.


----------



## Kernel (Dec 15, 2015)

My latest. It is not directly cigar related, but it hangs in my man cave for all to see.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Xikar Xi3 Mayan X Cloisonne

View attachment 67458


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Rondo said:


> Xikar Xi3 Mayan X Cloisonne
> 
> View attachment 67458


Mighty purrrdy!


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

My main accessories. Stored in a new empty box I picked up from the B&M























Lighters:
Vertigo triple torch
Crappy 2.00 single torch China lighter
Jetline bolero triple torch in-line lighter 
Jetline DT-101 quad torch table top
Bugatti B1 single torch

Cutters: 
One of my two Xikar xi2 
Cuban crafters perfect cutter

And my pipe tool which double as my nubber.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Only cutter and torch needed IMO.










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Old530 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ashtray I built with walnut left over from my Wineador base. This was from the drawer front. I love wood working right along with cigars. I don't waste wood and smoke my cigars down to the nub.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Old530 said:


> Ashtray I built with walnut left over from my Wineador base. This was from the drawer front. I love wood working right along with cigars. I don't waste wood and smoke my cigars down to the nub.


Very nice man, beautiful.


----------



## firespec35 (Apr 14, 2015)

Heres my daily carry stuff. I use my xi cutter and vitara lighter most. I have my straosphere for touchups. The vector cutter and bugatti torch are for when I smoke a 70+ rg and usually reside in my traveldor. The other 3 roll in my pocket with the vitara and cutter in sheaths. I liked the cord on the stratosphere but it got in the way so I did a paracord bracelet tie on it (I think its actually called a cobra knot)


----------

